# رحبوا معي بالمشرف الجديد Yes_Or_No



## My Rock (4 يوليو 2006)

رحبوا معي بالمشرف الجديد الاخ الحبيب Yes_Or_No على قسم *تطوير المواقع والمنتديات* و ذلك بسبب خبرته و نشاطه في هذا المجال

ربنا يبارك عملك و يستخدمك في هذا المجال لمجد اسمه...

بالمناسبة, لونك في الحفط و الصون, اختار اي لون و اي لقب و انا بالخدمة...​


----------



## zizo889 (4 يوليو 2006)

*الف مبروك يا Yes_Or_No*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (4 يوليو 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههه احلي حاجه تبقي مشرف من غير ما تعرف 

ميرسي يا روك


----------



## +Dream+ (4 يوليو 2006)

*الف الف مبروك Yes_or_no*


----------



## My Rock (4 يوليو 2006)

Yes_Or_No قال:
			
		

> هههههههههههههههههههههه احلي حاجه تبقي مشرف من غير ما تعرف
> 
> ميرسي يا روك


 
*ازاي بدون ما تعرف؟ انت اول واحد عندك علم لما طرحت الموضوع عليك...*

*يالا شوفنا ابداعاتك...*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (4 يوليو 2006)

*هنشوف كتتتتتتتتتتتير مع بعض يا روك و ميرسي ليك *


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 يوليو 2006)

*ألف الف مبروك يامينا انت صحيح في مكانك المناسب وبحي روك على حسن اختيارة *
*الف مبروك حبيبي*


----------



## †gomana† (4 يوليو 2006)

*مبروووووووووووووك يا مينا ع الاشرف *
*ربنا يباركك يابنى*


----------



## artamisss (5 يوليو 2006)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك يا مينا   الف مبروك  عقبال النتيجه كدة يارب
وتوزع علينا البيبس*


----------



## ميريت (5 يوليو 2006)

الف الف الف مبروك يا مينا


----------



## Michael (5 يوليو 2006)

الف الف مبروك يا مان
معلش انا لاقيت الموضوع وحاولت اكتب تهنئة بس المنتدى كان بطىء جدا

الف الف مبروك

وربنا يبارك خدمتك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ++sameh++ (5 يوليو 2006)

*الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك يا مينا ، بصراحة انت اقدر واحد تمسك الموضوع ده لخبرتك الكبير فى هذا المجال ، ربنا يوفقك .*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (5 يوليو 2006)

*شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا يا جماعه علي الترحيب الكبير ده *

*ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي *


----------



## Coptic Man (6 يوليو 2006)

*مبروووووووك يا مينا

طبعا تستحقها ونص

ومعلش جات متاخرة بس انا حاليا مسافر فا مش باخد بالي من كل المواضيع 

والف مبرووووك يا ميناااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## mary (6 يوليو 2006)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف........................ مبروك أخى ربنا يفوقك ويكون معاك
30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30:


----------



## Yes_Or_No (6 يوليو 2006)

_*ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي ميناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_

_*ميرسي ماررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررري*_


----------



## ++menooo++ (17 أغسطس 2006)

*الف مبروك يا مينا و يارب شوفك دايما منور المنتدى بمواضيعك المتميزه*
*و انت فعلا تستحقها يا جميل*
*ربنا يوفقك فى رتبتك الجديده *


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2006)

*احم العبد لله دايما الاخير مش مشكله يعنى 


مبروك يا يس اور نو وتستاهل يبنى *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (17 أغسطس 2006)

ميرررررررررررررررررررررس ليكي يا ميرنا 

وميرسي يا مينووووووووووووو


----------



## merola (2 فبراير 2007)

الففففففففف الففففففففففففففف مبروووووووووك با ياس او نوووووو مينا
عقبالى يا رب 
صلى من اجلى 
ناردين


----------



## ابن الفادي (3 فبراير 2007)

*مبروك يا مينا علي الاشراف والتطوير بس اوعي 

يطلبوك في وزارة التخطيط والتطوير تروح وتسبنا 

مبروك وربنا يوفقك*


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2007)

الف مبروك للاشراف مجهوداتك  ويبارك حياتك:yaka:


----------



## oesi no (14 مارس 2011)

*الف مبروك يا مووون الاشراف 
معلش جات متأخرة 
انا نشطت الموضوع علشان اعرف  
الموضوع دة كل اللى ردوا فيه كانوا مشرفين هنا 
ماعدا مارى ومارى وابن الفادى 
فين الناس دى 
وحشتونا بجد
*​


----------



## نونوس14 (14 مارس 2011)

*مبروك الاشراف*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------

